# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  Amazing growth....!!!!

## E. Nitto

*AMAZING GROWTH
*
Sebagai hobiis kita selalu mendambakan atau bahkan selalu memimpikan koi2 kita kelak akan tumbuh dgn sehat, cantik serta dgn body yang aduhai... Oleh krn itu dengan segala cara para hobiis mencari informasi/ilmu kesana kemari dan bahkan bergabung di berbagai komunitas Koi guna mewujudkan obsesi tsb... Tidak jarang para hobiss yg kurang sabar (termasuk saya..hehehe) seringkali menenui jalan buntu, frustrasi dan pada akhirnya berjalan ditempat oleh krn kebingungan, makin banyak yg kita pelajari makin pusing kita dibuatnya, akan tetapi justru disitulah seninya dalam memelihara koi2 kesayangan kita...
Banyak sudah teman2 menulis serta mengulas di forum yg kita cintai ini dan banyak pula buku2, majalah, artikel baik dalam maupun luar negri yang semuanya mengulas paling tidak mengenai ciri2 umum untuk dapat memprediksi koi jumbo atau memprediksi masa depan, dan kesemuanya itu kurang lebih hampir sama analisanya, hanya berbeda gaya bahasanya serta bumbu2 penyedap lainnya.....

Akan tetapi bila kita melihat foto2 dibawah ini, sama sekali jauh dari apa yg dikatakan didalam buku2, artikel2, majalah2 tersebut. Bukan berarti mereka salah, akan tetapi perlu kita sadari/fahami bahwa ada sebagian kecil ciri2 /tanda2 yang tidak masuk dalam pakem2 yg kebanyakan ditulis dalam buku2 ataupun artikel pada umumnya.. Oleh krn itu saya mengistilahkan sebagai “AMAZING GROWTH”

Pada kesempatan ini kepada siapapun yang berwenang/terkait dgn foto2 tsb, saya mohon ijin utk dapat saya tampilkan di forum ini bukan untuk kepentingan/keuntungan pribadi akan tetapi untuk kepentingan dan pembelajaran bersama dgn teman2 di forum ini.


Note : 

Silahkan berdiskusi kenapa bisa begini, begitu dsbnya.....saya duduk manis dipojokan siap menyimak.... heheheheBagi teman2 yg punya foto2 yg berkaitan dgn topik ini, silahkan di upload utk menambah wacana kita.
Sekian, lebih kurangnya saya mohon maaf.......... :Hail: 

*1)*


*2)*


*3)*


*4)*

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Silent_Forest

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koifocus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mochi9009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## panoramix

Postingan yang mantap nih. Sekarang saya baru mengerti apa yang dimaksud dengan pilih ikan yang bodynya panjang. Biasanya kita pilih ikan dengan body besar dengan jitai yang udah terlihat, pundak lebar dan pangkal ekor besar. Tapi dilihat dari foto terutama yang showa, di ukuran 57cm nisai, bodynya masih biasa2 saja, tidak mencerminkan ikan jumbo. Sekali lagi, persepsi saya tentang memilih ikan calon jumbo harus diteliti ulang. hehehehe. Thanx Om Eddy, sangat berguna bagi newbie seperti saya.

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Smoker

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## xiao_hu

mantap om 9koi atas postingannya, hanya yang jadi masalah apakah koi yang sudah sansai bisa dipuasakan selama 6 bulan di kolam semen ? memang kalo teori pemeliharaan jika growth kita kurangin maka otomatis colour patern akan menjadi lebih cerah, tapi apakah ini bisa diaplikasikan juga di koi tosai ? pls pencerahan dari suhu sekalian, thanks

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

> hahahha...ketahuan nih suka ntn film dokumentasi....tapi yang the earth belum om, kalo ocean udah 
> pecinta koi kok mau masukin koi ke kulkas...gimana ini om edwin, udah pindah aliran ya 
> 
> 
> 
> dari postingannya sepertinya om harmada udah praktek nih, atau pernah piara koi di negara 4 musim ..
> 
> itu biaya listrik untuk simulasinya selama 6 bulan bisa jadi lebih mahal dari ikannya ya om


Oh iya om, the ocean.. Sy jg suka sekali film dokumenter...  :: 
Taro koi di kulkas sbnrnya pikiran dari rasa ingin tau saya krn katanya di suhu yg dingin tanpa perlu aerator koi bisa hidup krn DO nya tinggi. Cm kalo taro kulkas pasti mati yah, krn fluktuasi suhu drastis sekali.
Koinya diganti ikan cere aja deh kalo gitu... Huehehehe

----------


## Ericsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wagiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ocin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Asep Kurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

> Tapi kenapa belum ada satupun koi di Indonesia yang bisa menyamai Koi Jepang dalam kualitas?
> Mohon pencerahan nya om.


satu hal yang pasti : kebanyakan breeder di Jepang sana belajar dari pengalaman  mereka selama bertahun-tahun , entah pernah magang di breeder lain atau dari hasil trial and error selama bertahun-tahun...ambil contoh : Sakai Fish Farm (tidak ada maksud promosi disini) baru mulai mendominasi GC All Japan (dan terkenal) kalo gak salah mulai era 90 an,padahal mereka sudah mulai breeding koi jauh sebelum itu..sebelum itu kebanyakan GC all Japan dari farm lain...(sumber :http://www.koikeepers.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=437)

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

> Oom Eddy, mau nanya nih, pengalaman di rumah bisa tumbuh sampai berapa cm dan kualias gimana?


Hehehe oom Budidjo saya masih harus banyak belajar belajar dan belajar, krn belum berhasil membesarkan koi dari tosai sampai 80bu dgn kualitas yg tetap baik.... punya saya ikan kropyok semua oom, maklum kemampuan beli juga so so... hehehe

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## panoramix

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Smoker

> dari Yamatoya ini saya tertarik dengan karakter serta perkembangan suminya/prediksi suminya..... Kalau ada yang punya foto2 Yamatoya dari tosai, nisai, sansai, yonsai dst menarik banget nih utk bahan pembelajaran...


ini bukan dari tosai, tapi mudah2an bisa melengkapin

----------


## Smoker

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Smoker

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Abied

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## panoramix

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Smoker

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Dapet dari Pak Danny ..... Milik Pak Aswin Sragen ... dulu beli ikan ini 12cm ... kalo dilihat dari musim datangnya ... Pak Danny ga yakin ikan ini tosai ... kemungkinan ikan ini sudah masuk usia nisai (lewat dari 1 tahun) ... Pak Aswin pelihara ikan ini 2,5 tahun and sekarang ikan ini 95cm

Kita bilang ikan tosai (dibawah 1 tahun) ... kalo cuman 25-30cm .... kita bilang ikannya bonsai alias kontet .... Ini ikan 12cm malah

Apakah karena karashi? "si rakus" ... Pak Aswin cerita sama saya pas saya minta ijin beliau buat posting ikan ini di forum koi-s ..... dia kemudian beli ada kali 20 ekor karashi lagi .... tapi di kolam dia hanya mentok di 70-80cm ... so, kesimpulan dia "rasanya ini 1:1000 kasus, pak dodo"

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## subhan_haris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

> mata benar2 terbuka setelah membaca, postingan ini, kayake faktor genetik, kemampuan beradaptasi, kemampuan keeping, kesabaran, memprediksi dan juga lucky mungkin menjadi kunci .......salut om atas postingannya.



setuju Om subhan .......faktor genetik dalam hal ini tulangan dari ikan dan bentuk badan yang proporsional ,mutlak memegang peranan mayoritas presentase atas tumbuh kembang nya dari seekor ikan.....di tambah dengan pola makan dan daya tahan dari ikan tersebut.....

saya banyak *belajar dari foto foto before dan after* kegiatan kegiatan GO yang telah banyak di jalankan.......
yang mana ikan ikan tersebut di beri makan dan di perlakukan sama........dan juga dari batch yang sama.......

tetapi kembali lagi......di akhir kegiatan, yang besar dan berbody semok ada.....yang kecil tapi semok ada.........yang kurus dan ramping pun juga ada........

jadi kesimpulan saya....genetik yang memegang peranan penting disini......CMIIW

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## subhan_haris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

> Pssst... Nanti si jembrong denger... Kemana yah si jembrong?


Jembrong apa ya? maklum anak baru nih saya..

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

